# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотоаппарат Nikon COOLPIX S3100 + карта памяти 2 Gb

## Flamy87

Компактная цифровая камера начального уровня (причём компактная и в прямом смысле — толщина корпуса, выполненного из стали, составляет вс его 18 мм). Оснащена матрицей на 14 Мп со значениями ISO до 3200, позволяющей снимать фото до 4320x3240 пикс и видео 720p с ограничением по объёму памяти. 

Состояние фотоаппарата отличное. Использовали мало. Есть коробка, зарядка, диск с драйверами, переходники, чехол.
+карта памяти на 2 Гб в подарок

Цена 840 грн

Параметры снимка
Эффективное разрешение матрицы:
14.1 Мп
Максимальный размер снимка:
4288 x 3216 Пикс

Оптические свойства
Оптическое увеличение:
5х

Видеосъемка
Разрешение видеосъемки:
HD (1280 х 720) Пикс

Корпус и эргономика
Диагональ дисплея:
2.7"
Глубина:
58 мм
Ширина:
94 мм
Высота:
18 мм
Вес:
118 г

Находится на Черемушках (Филатова)
тел. 0996466754 Юлия

----------

